

Algae virus may be changing cognitive ability - aethertap
http://www.businessinsider.com/algae-virus-may-be-changing-cognitive-ability-2014-10

======
aethertap
Here's a link to the abstract:

[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/10/23/1418895111](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/10/23/1418895111)

